# Sponsored Drivers: Good for the hobby?



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

What is your take on racing against sponsored drivers?

Should they race in thier own class?

Leave things as they are?

Should they be provided some training to better represent thier companies?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

leave as they are they can help make you a better driver and work harder on set up


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

most sponsered drivers I know are very helpfull and want you to give them some compitition.Thers nothing more fun that racing sid by side and not wrecking. I bet if you ask them to help you with your setup they would.


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Doesnt really matter anymore. In the past when cells were so up and down (sanyo days) places kept the very best for drivers but they stored well then to boot and it was easy to do. These days the batteries are all pretty good and if a battery beats you then someone could have a pack or two that is just better.

The other thing is that with brushless racing many thought that would equalize the competition but the drivers/set up guys always come to the top anyway.

Basically all products are available to anyone anymore that any team driver can have. Team drivers are more representatives than anything now. Some may not agree with this but having been a sponsored driver I do know myself. It was often mistaken and still is today that I have something that others dont. Not true at all. Take care of your tires properly, know what a good race car is and drive. You will do just fine.

Ill add one thing here. Dont look at the fast guy as the evil one . Use the fast guys at your track to base your own progress off. Dont make excusses, keep working. I know I have built cars for guys just like I do my own and for some reason they are not as fast. Maintanance and understanding is key. Everything must work together. I have seen drivers cutting their chassis and when I ask them why I have heard responses such as "I saw it on the net" Ask them what that does and they havent a clue. Know what and why or ask the fast guy. 

Rob @ Windtunnel


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

sponsored drivers are good because they showcase equipment that will be available to the public soon after. they also help out whenever unsponsored drivers need it (sometimes lol). plus the competition they give to unsponsored racers is awsome. 

R.N.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...sometimes you have to look at the "Sponsored Racer" as the Head of a SNAKE.

While you may NOT like the snake..if you cut the HEAD off - the rest of the snake will DIE.

When OVAL racing lost it's 'FACTORY SUPPORT' some several years ago...oval racing declined in a hurry.

Although - what happened first?

Oval Racing started DYING?

Factory Teams pulled Out of OVAL Racing?

...or how 'bout this one...MAGAZINES quit covering Oval Racing?

.now for MY twist. 

LOCAL Racing Programs should NOT...I repete...should NOT cater to the 'sponsored' or 'factory' driver OVER a 'regular joe' racer.

The 'sponsored' driver can in most cases adapt to the conditions of many tracks...whereas the LOCAL may be more track dependant...and also BUY more from the local track...and you don't want to LOSE that customer base.


----------



## adamliehr (Mar 24, 2003)

MURDOCKRC said:


> Doesnt really matter anymore. In the past when cells were so up and down (sanyo days) places kept the very best for drivers but they stored well then to boot and it was easy to do. These days the batteries are all pretty good and if a battery beats you then someone could have a pack or two that is just better.
> 
> The other thing is that with brushless racing many thought that would equalize the competition but the drivers/set up guys always come to the top anyway.
> 
> ...



GREAT POST ROB!










... and not just because I'm a sponsored racer

Adam Liehr


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

I agree I personally have sponsored drivers driving with my logo, they represent the company well and are always trying to get faster even if not to beat someone else but to better themselves.....  

The good part about having them around is THEY HELP, they will stay at that lap to give ANYONE support, shoot I have even had them stay late after the races to help me out before, basically suffer their gain, now if they are in steep competition I would not expect them to do that, but if its more of a fun day for them and things are looking good for them, then by all means ASK for their help, they will lend it no matter what you have, whose stuff you have under the hood...... 

SPONSORED drivers good for all involved......

Good for track=deep deep knowledge base to draw those "stupid" questions from, you may think they are stupid or very silly but they asked them back in the day too I can promise you that......... I dont know of anyone that oneday said I am gonna race R/C cars and was at the top right away........

Good for sponsored companys=Great advertising obviously look at NASCAR, what wins on Sunday sells on Monday......

Great for the beginner=see the above answer for track..................

Dont be affriad to go up to them, if they are busy they will let you know, I would say 90% of the guys I have asked for help, have helped without question or delay, they may ask you to come back in a minute cause they are rebuilding something, but they will help you...................

Best of all I know guys who are not "Sponsored or drive with a particular logo or name attached to the car" THAT WILL LEND JUST AS MUCH HELP if not sometimes even more...........


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I dont mind running against sponsored guys, not one bit.As a matter of fact I would love to race around them all the time.I firmly beleive that running with better drivers in turn makes you a better driver.If your the local hot shoe that attitude may make you a little nervous, but even if you are the fast guy, you only have to work hard enough to beat #2 and what fun is that.Check this out, my 11 yr old started 3 yrs ago running novice class off road, the following year I had to make him step up to stock buggy because he was running faster laps in the novice class than b-main guys.now a days he hangs with a-main drivers, and as amatter of fact he placed 7th overall in the dirt series we run.....RIGHT BEHIND ME!!It's like I explained to him, it may be a little intimidating and discourageing at first, but if you got the skills there is no reason to be afraid of it because it WILL make you a better driver in the long run.And even the top of the heap guys have bad days, make mistakes, and have stuff break from rubbing a tube, so thats when you blow by em with a big fat smile on your face.


----------



## dabigness21 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Runnin With The Big Dogs*



420 Tech R/C said:


> I dont mind running against sponsored guys, not one bit.As a matter of fact I would love to race around them all the time.I firmly beleive that running with better drivers in turn makes you a better driver.If your the local hot shoe that attitude may make you a little nervous, but even if you are the fast guy, you only have to work hard enough to beat #2 and what fun is that.Check this out, my 11 yr old started 3 yrs ago running novice class off road, the following year I had to make him step up to stock buggy because he was running faster laps in the novice class than b-main guys.now a days he hangs with a-main drivers, and as amatter of fact he placed 7th overall in the dirt series we run.....RIGHT BEHIND ME!!It's like I explained to him, it may be a little intimidating and discourageing at first, but if you got the skills there is no reason to be afraid of it because it WILL make you a better driver in the long run.And even the top of the heap guys have bad days, make mistakes, and have stuff break from rubbing a tube, so thats when you blow by em with a big fat smile on your face.



YOU KNOW WHAT THIS IS ABSOLUTLY TRUE...I STATRED RUNNING 4 CELL PANS THIS YEAR AFTER A 5 YEAR BREAK AND KNOW IM BACK TO WHERE I STARTED OVER 5 YEARS AGO...TRYING TO REMEMBER HOW TO DO THINGS...AND RIGHT OFF THE BAT THEY HAD ME RACING ALL THE FAST GUYS AND I WAS WORRIED ABOUT GETTING IN THIER WAY AND WRECKING THEM BUT NOW THAT I HAVE RAN WITH THEM FOR A FEW WEEKS I AM BACK TO BEING FAST AGAIN AND NOW IM ACTUALLY RUNNING WITH THE BIG DOGS NOT JUST AGAINST THEM OR IN THIER WAY...RUNNING WITH THE FAST CARS DOES HELP YOU LEARN...IT HELPS YOU LEARN TO RUN A SOLID LINE, NOT TO GIVE UP YOUR LINE TO POSSIBLY GOING A LAP DOWN..BUT IF YOU DO GET LAPPED THEN YOU LEARN TO MOVE UP AND GIVE THE LEADER ROOM...SO ALL IN ALL IT HELPS YOU IN LEARNING CONTROL OF YOUR CAR IN ESSENCE TO LEARNING HOW TO MAKE IT FASTER SO THAT YOU CAN KEEP UP WITH THEM...I KNOW IT HAS HELPED ME A TON...


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Good for the hobby? I don't see how there any better than any other racer.
Good for the hobby SHOP? No...terrible...ask any hobby shop owner.

I could write pages on this, and probobly will, but I gotta eat now. lol.


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

latemodel100 said:


> I agree I personally have sponsored drivers driving with my logo, they represent the company well and are always trying to get faster even if not to beat someone else but to better themselves.....
> 
> The good part about having them around is THEY HELP, they will stay at that lap to give ANYONE support, shoot I have even had them stay late after the races to help me out before, basically suffer their gain, now if they are in steep competition I would not expect them to do that, but if its more of a fun day for them and things are looking good for them, then by all means ASK for their help, they will lend it no matter what you have, whose stuff you have under the hood......
> 
> ...



I agree 100%
and i've also seen sponsored drivers ask other sponsored drivers for help........


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

I believe sponsored drivers CAN be good for all involved, if done correctly. A good sponsored driver is one who:
- Treats fellow racers with respect.
- Helps as much if not more than the other racers.
- Helps the local racetracks thrive, and is interested in helping fellow racers be better.
- Will walk a racer into the hobby shop versus walking them to their pits for parts.

The bad ones (which are really few) are the ones that sell from their pits, don't share info, and drive through other racers at club races.


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

ToddFalkowski said:


> I believe sponsored drivers CAN be good for all involved, if done correctly. A good sponsored driver is one who:
> - Treats fellow racers with respect.
> - Helps as much if not more than the other racers.
> - Helps the local racetracks thrive, and is interested in helping fellow racers be better.
> ...


 
:thumbsup:Well said Todd. 

I dont think as much of that goes on as it used to but at the same time. Without the shops and tracks where would we be. Some of the problem I see these days that is far more damaging is places calling themselves "distributors" and then competing again companies they are supposed to be promoting and selling for. Worse yet, supporting garage operations that may not be here next year. VERY damaging business practice.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I have been racing for 16 years and I am not one of the fast drivers, maybe average... Sponsored drivers are good for the sport as long as they help racers with less skills or not able to completely understand car setup or motor tuning. I have most of the equipment to go fast but I do not understand the ins and outs of chassis setup and tire compounds I do not get. 
I race every week in the winter (Nov-April)

Chuck


----------



## jake86 (Jan 3, 2003)

MURDOCKRC said:


> Doesnt really matter anymore. In the past when cells were so up and down (sanyo days) places kept the very best for drivers but they stored well then to boot and it was easy to do. These days the batteries are all pretty good and if a battery beats you then someone could have a pack or two that is just better.
> 
> The other thing is that with brushless racing many thought that would equalize the competition but the drivers/set up guys always come to the top anyway.
> 
> ...


I would have to say well said as well Rob and Adam. We need every driver we can get in this sport sponsored or not. 

Jason Jackson


----------



## JeffPatch29 (Jan 21, 2002)

AS far as sponsored guys go overall for the hobby, unless you are a Leino, Drake, Teebo, Kinwald, ect I don't think it matters much. I do think that sponsored guys are needed to some extent, to be able to help new comers get into the hobby and separate fact from fiction. Do I think sponsored drivers should be put up on some sort of pedestal? no, but lets face it, the are sponsored because they were fast, they are not fast because they are sponsored. They offer knowledge, and a benchmark. Also, alot of these smaller companies get good advertising, since they can't spend the big bucks like a trinity or orion on marketing. They have turned more into sales associates than anything else. But I do think they are good and are needed.


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

But what about when you are running agianst a TEAM guy that has Tires that you can not buy? Is this fair????????


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Alot of Team Guys are also considered Research and Development, for alot of Manufacturers, so with them we could not have new items available to us after research proves true.............. JMT

I also know of Sponsored Drivers that are just friends of either store owners or manufacturer so they get some help............. Most of the time in oval, theres not a free ride, but a discount instead..........


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> But what about when you are running agianst a TEAM guy that has Tires that you can not buy? Is this fair????????


ANY Racer who has TIRES...has TIRES I can not buy...(I'm broke...LOL) 

But as far as testing w/ Prototype stuff. This IMHO is something that can and should be done at smaller events, low key events, etc.

I believe it's been a long standing rule with Organizations that 'Prototype' equiment wasn't to be used at NATIONAL EVENTS except in "FACTORY MODIFIED" type classes.

Just as I was involved with testing of the NOVAK b/l motors (17.5, 21.5, 25.5) I am NOT, nor is the series that I run/promote sponsored by NOVAK. My motives and reasons for wanting to be involved...is simply because I wanted to do something to take OVAL RACING a different (hopefully a good) direction for the future.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I know one of the big tire companies will make anything, you just have to buy enough to make it worth there time, several pairs, you would have to get some people together for that I guess. That's what I heard.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I wish to thank a sponsored driver that helped me this week.

I have not raced on a flat track in over 15 years. always banked, he gave me the tire compound I should use and the weight on each wheel. the rollout and brush cut to use. I was fast and the car handled well, Yes I can not drive but I did do well. 

If I did not get the help, I could have killed my car and most likely several others. 
I had a great time today racing and look forward to the upcomming weeks.

thanks again for the help, you know who you are.

Chuck

p.s. I hope the other racers I raced with today won't hold it against me. I will try to improve my driving. (it's hard for old guys to learn new tracks)


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

For the most part I will say yes. I have raced with Drake, Dunbar, Francis, and hand full of others and know I did not come close to betting them.
Most of them will help you when you need it. With all the years I have raced I found that the fast guys are always fast know matter what they drive. So when you go racing just remember to have fun it is just a hobby
Talk at all of later
Ronne


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

If we did not have the sponsored drivers a lot of the manufactures we buy from out there would not exist, nothing would make it to TV related to the sport either and little advancement in technology or performance would be avaliable to us. We would be running rubix cube futaba speedos and running 1700 sce yellow cells!!

Yeah they have things that we do not but look at any other sports per say and what the sponsored guys have - nascar, football, baseball - the teams that win have backing to have the equipment and players needed to win and be on top. Main point is to win and support and promote what you are running. Without this would you rather run an Evader ST or a XXXT CR?

Another thing you have to realize that a good amount of these guys just do rc related things for a living, driving, research, testing and practicing. I am sure if most of us would take and practice 20 hours a week or more we would be pretty darn good and be able to tell the differences in set-ups and such that they can do. I know I would be a good deal better.

I support these guys everytime I buy rc products and race.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Are they good for the hobby? That depends on the driver. Every one that I've met has been great! But then again I haven't met that many.
I will say this, I can think of no greater black eye than a sponsored driver who acts like an idiot. As long as the manufacturers are careful who they select and monitor their actions I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Great Discussion*

I like it when a good sponsored driver races at my track. I average 2-3 heats of novice and last year 4-5 heats of stock truck. The above average driver who is sponsored, raises the level of competition in their classes they run and can show inexperienced drivers what they can aspire to be as they progress in the hobby.
I have also seen the ugly side of it too when well known sponsored drivers act inappropriatley.
MOST are very approachable and helpful. They are realizing more and more the importance of marketing and the fact that the products they promote and you buy are what pay their paychecks.
They are good for the hobby. They test and help develop the next latest and greatest for thousands of hours before it is available to the public to assure we get a quality product to help us enjoy the hobby, either at a public event or in private testing.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes..


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Sponsored drivers are a great thing for the Hobby if you take the representation of your sponsor's company seriously. Help people setup there cars, help people with advice, toss them some of the tires you run sometimes, let them run one of your motors or battery packs. You can promote the product, help the racer run better and let them decide whether what they have tried is worth spending they're money on. I am lucky enough to have 2 sponsors who's products speak for themselves without me saying a word or not. RC4Less & Team Power Push, both have treated me well, and It has made me want to represent them well. If a racer uses a sponsor to get good numbers and good motors only and never to give any help and keep it all to themselves and whoop people on the track and keep all they're speed secrets to themselves, than its a bad thing for the hobby. The other thing is, competing against a sponsored driver with all the best stuff, that drives well makes you push yourself to a new level, I can honestly say the sponsored drivers I've raced against have made me push my driving and wrenching to a new level. Many drivers don't realize the level of wrenching between a last place A-main car and a first place A-main car. It forces you to dig deep, look for new secrets and do the best with what you've got. I did a setup sheet of my championship car a few seasons ago and put all measurements and setups down to weight percentages and placement of every shim. I have nothing to hide when it comes to setup, if somebody can beat you with some of your own tricks, then tip your hat to them and give them a congrats. I can see keeping some secrets within the team at a big event like the snowbirds, but in general, help out your fellow racer.*


*Lester O'Dell*
*www.LesODell.com*
*Sponsored by...*
*Team Power Push *
*RC4Less*
*Web Designer of...*
*www.NORARCOVAL.com** &*
*www.SkagitRiverRaceway.com*
*Track announcer for N.O.R.A. Carpet*
*Oval & Skagit River Raceway Dirt Oval*


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

this hobby needs sponsored drivers. i personally know Ryan Lutz and he is an amazing guy. 
he hands out his tires that he used after a day of racing to anyone that asks because hes sponsored by Panther tires. i think these "pros" make good role models. as for using "stuff no one else can get", that doesnt really matter. good drivers will always do good nomatter what they use, and using a new product that no one else can get can be good OR bad for them.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...was watching a commercial on T.V. the other day...for one of those SCHOOLS - maybe I.T.T. Technical School or something (I forget) - the guy in the commercial says he's also a "Professional R/C Car Racer" and they showed some Off-Road Buggies.

Now, if THIS is what a 'sponsored driver' can do for R/C Racing...I say Bring it On!


----------



## bolognarc (Sep 20, 2004)

I watch my step-son weekly work on competitors vehicles who lack experience in set up (springs,oils,tires.etc) I think that knowing you can come to a sponsored driver & get the info you need to get your car up front is vital to our sport. This past weekend he worked on a racers car while letting his sit between rounds. If you need help just ask...you'll be pleasently surprised what a another competitor will do for you!


----------



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone think that some - ok most sponsored drivers are prima donna's who forgot what is was like when they were one of the herd and feel they are to good to be bothered? Just asking


----------



## bolognarc (Sep 20, 2004)

splashrc said:


> Anyone think that some - ok most sponsored drivers are prima donna's who forgot what is was like when they were one of the herd and feel they are to good to be bothered? Just asking


Mfg's are looking for drivers who will help them sell cars/parts so it would be in the drivers best interest to assist whenever it's nec. I myself used to think the same way until I ask for help....You would be surprised to see the cars,motors,esc & batteries loaned out to racers who just ask. Just like the old saying "ask & you shall receive"


----------

